# As The World, er Tire, Turns......



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

To most of you this may be a stupid question but I am going to ask it anyway....can anyone please provide some tips on truing tires that do not leave those little traction-sapping ridges  ?? I do have an Integy Truer but please do not assume anything.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

hey the hudy carbide cutter.. nuff said


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Greg is right. The Hudy bit will fit and it works great, but I think that you have to open the jaws a little on the holder. I have used one setup this way many times now and the cut is flawless.

The Integy truer is a great unit, but the cutting bit is just to fill the hole until you get a good bit.

Tim


----------

